# Red fish?



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

i am new to the forum and iam striking out bad on catching red fish. I use a carolina rig i was wondering if that rig works best with them or try something else. Plus Iam fish near docks and bridges, do i need to find underwater structure or keep doing what i am doing.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What are you using for bait??


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

Cut mullet, live shrimp, and pink d.o.a.


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

i do great with specs and blues with the glow in the dark doas. Never caught a red with them.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

3 to 5 incher pin fish will do the trick....they love m bad....


----------



## J&Dpontoonfishing (Apr 17, 2008)

GULP!!!! My hubby, my boys and I catch about 4 to 7 a night, to bad they are all to big to keep, but they are fun to catch!


----------

